# My powerhead kills feeders worse than my p's



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a aqua clear 5000 powerhead its around 900+ gph well all i have to say is if a feeder gets to close to the intank it comes out the other end in tiny little parts.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

On my powerhead I have a sponge filter on the intake.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Outie said:


> I have a aqua clear 5000 powerhead its around 900+ gph well all i have to say is if a feeder gets to close to the intank it comes out the other end in tiny little parts.











Stupid feeders: too proud to get killed by piranha's, so it's harakiri (sp?) for them
















One remark: a sliced and diced feeder seems pretty messy to me: I'd keep a close eye on the water perimeters, since those pieces are probably too small to bother your piranha's, and would start decaying... 
Just a tip :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> One remark: a sliced and diced feeder seems pretty messy to me: I'd keep a close eye on the water perimeters, since those pieces are probably too small to bother your piranha's, and would start decaying...
> Just a tip :smile:


 Thats true.. sliced or half eatten feeders that are dead and just floating around should be removed ASAP(food are no exception). They do tend to mess with water perimeters and can kill your Ps with no signs of stress in a matter of time.

My homies Red Devil was a tough and hardy fish that looked like a champion. Always bought 50 feeders for him to eat, and usually gets stuck in the externals, prefilters and in between rocks.. too lazy till water starts smelling up the room. One day it was fine.. next morning it was dead as roadkill.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nothing to add, never happened to me!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah make sure to use the strainer it comes with, that will help, it happened to me when I first got one, I couldnt find the feeders and there were no Ps yet, well eventually I looked from below and notice orange in the bottom of the phead, well they were crushed up into the intake


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

thats kinda funny/ the feedrs coming out in chunks. i'm just picturing it in my head. But make sure you clean those chunks, dont want them to decay and crap in yo tank.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

... my powerhead is connected to an undergravel system... so I have no worries there :smile:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i use the basket on mine. never had a problem


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why not cover the water intake bit with a sponge, or a net?


----------

